# I experienced 100% recovery last night. Here's how I did it, and how it felt.



## miabella (Jun 19, 2013)

The best way I can describe it, is literally by saying my mind was back in my body, and I felt on the same level as everyone else. Constant existential thoughts didn't bother me or populate my mind unless I brought them up, and other people didn't seem fake. it felt like we were all the same. as we are.

of course, I brought my DP back with one huge check-in, but... baby steps.

the way I made it happen was by fully submersing myself in a game that required all my concentration. (mind you, I started doing this at a point where I was feeling VERY DP/DR and VERY down.

then I went out to a busy place with a ton of friends I hadn't seen in a while.

I felt like myself, like my life was mine, and like all people and things were real. my memory was back to normal. and I could focus better.

now to get that back for good.


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

ow yes thats great. 
that gives me hope because it was your second time also he?


----------



## OvercomeTheAnxietyDP/DR (May 8, 2013)

this is it for you, you finally did it, you just can't look back, you got to just move forward until you get to the point of laughing at your

former thoughts until it vanishes forever, congrats, i think this is it for you, you can only get better, and become a mentally strong person than a lot more people in this world... you should even stay off this site until you recover 100%, or close to that, then decide to give advice how you got out of that negative loop hole


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

Congrats buddy, this is great news!!!


----------



## miabella (Jun 19, 2013)

yeah except today I'm right back into it. right now being the worst. ugh


----------



## OvercomeTheAnxietyDP/DR (May 8, 2013)

pure o tricks you into thinking you have to think about it. but you will recover, you will have relapses, soon the relapses won't exist anymore, then you will feel embarrass about entertaining those ideas lol... i been there before, and i know i can get back to that reality again.. this year, i never been this low in my entire life, and i thought i was done, but surely i am not, i am on my way up i feel, though i am still stuck. its a bs battle, but it's worth it, because we will appreciate life more subsequently..the mind is a powerful thing


----------



## miabella (Jun 19, 2013)

why is it soo hard for us to see that it's more logical to assume that everything and everyone is real? I guess, again, that's just emotional reasoning. it feels unreal, therefore it is unreal.


----------



## OvercomeTheAnxietyDP/DR (May 8, 2013)

because we are living in our head, very simple, but very hard to understand i know. you see, try to look at the world for 5 seconds without thinking, that is reality, your mind is making it feel unreal because anxiety warped and distort your perception, because your mind cant handle unrealistic irrational thoughts, and that makes sense, because if your mind could handle those delusional like thoughts with anxiety/pure o, that means the world is not real, right? for instance, if you dont pee for one month your bladder will burst or you will die right? but if you think while holding in your pee "what if i can hold the pee in for 1 month without problems" reality will set in, and you will die...at the end of the day, humans (i hate saying it) are insignificant, earth and the universe was always here, you saw what happen to the dino. did you? earth can do that to us like that. we are so worried about these thoughts, but we don't really matter, life doesn't revolve around us, we just think that... every human mind is conscious and see,feel,think, like you and i, but have preferences and have their own will and choices, what we are doing is just investing too much time into thinking about if we are alone, which we are not, just a fear... the video game obsession , now that i really think of it, is basically solipsism obsession, we are just putting a different label on it, because our mind is creative .. we get so happy to get over one thing, our pure o needs to find something else lol..


----------

